# help.... my cockapoo is crying at night



## siobhan35

Hello everyone,

I have my cockapoo a week today, he is adorable and well loved.. when I put him in the crate at night he cries and cries.... my friend (who is a groomer and has multiple dogs including a cockapoo) said to let him cry but I'm worried I could be damaging him....

Also I have anolder dog.. Milly... she growls at the puppy when ever it approaches her... she hasn't snapped and I correct her but I'm wondering how long this lasts for, she's a cross between a yorkie and a scottie

Id appreciate any advise


----------



## DB1

well on the crate situation have you tried all the usual advice - cover the crate, play a radio quietly close by...I don't know where it is positioned but my next step would have been to have the crate next to you during the night, he is feeling frightened and alone at the moment - you can move it away at a later stage when he is happy and more confident in it...I am lucky mine settled in his crate downstairs pretty quickly but I would have moved the crate next to me if he hadn't, (of course others will say just have him on the bed with you, he would definitely settle then!)


----------



## fairlie

I bet your groomer friend had other dogs already to keep her cockapoo company when he was a puppy?  Cockapoos are extremely social and need to be with their people or pack. Either move him closer to you for a bit, or you move closer to him for a bit, or you ditch the crate and let him cuddle in with you. A week of crying is too much misery for a baby puppy in my book.


----------



## siobhan35

I went to the vet today and she reccommend a spray that releases pheromones like the mother dog would do and she said it would relax him.... she told me that letting him cry is best because of my other dog to prevent jealousy..... I brought him out to meet his brother and mother today and he seemed happy and confident and delighted to come home with me again..... I'm just so nervous of making a mistake.....

As for having him in the bed, that's a no no because my husband wouldn't allow it... he was in the room with us for the first 5 nights and then I moved him, it's only since I moved him that he has started crying.... the crate is important to me because of my older dog, she may need a break


----------



## whatsuppup

Do you take him out during the night to wee? I'd be worried that if he is awake crying lots that he also has to use the washroom at some point since they cant hold their bladder very long when awake. If you do take him outside, dont play with him after - put him back in his crate and tell him whatever phrase you use to put him to bed. He should get the hang of it and hopefully the crying will subside. As others have said, keep the crate close to you so he knows you are there. Also covering the crate helps them feel safe (keep the front uncovered though).


----------



## Marzi

Snaffles? Cute name.
He will eventually learn to be quiet at night. Kiki made the most horrendous amount of noise for such a small scrap of a thing. I used to go to her and just gently hold her, until she settled to sleep and then I'd pop her in her bed and sit by her gently stroking and then shuffle away a bit and then if all remained quiet I'd leave her. She was sleeping through inside the week. I would not have left my kids to cry either, I'm just soft 

Re your older dog - make sure that you have pockets full of treats at all time and any time Molly is near the pup give her a treat. If the puppy is in her face and she growls at him - call the puppy to you and give it a treat - don't tell her off, it is absolutely fine for her to grumble at the puppy I can guarantee that the pup will make her life pretty miserable playing with his sharp puppy teeth and in no time he will be bigger and heavier than her. Do give Molly special time when the pup is sleeping and be ready to step in if the puppy is being too monstrous with her, but otherwise let her set the limits and always reward her for being nice around the pup - she'll soon see him as a good thing


----------



## siobhan35

That's great advise Marzi, I'll try the staying close thing for a few nights, I'll also check regularly for toilet breaks, he's managed to hold it for a good few hours during the night... I am just terrified that I'll creat bad habits, I want to be able to take him on holidays and to friends homes so he needs to be able to sleep in the crate. ... 

I appreciate all advise... thank you so much


----------



## Jantymac

My Honey is just short of a week with us. The first night she cried when we first went up. I got up at 1.00 am and took her out. Since then I had two early mornings up at 5.00 am and 5.30 am - this morning I overslept, she was quiet and I got up at 7.30. She is in the crate, but the door is open as, like you I didn't want to start bad habits and the first night she soiled her bedding in the crate. Interested to know how you get on.


----------



## siobhan35

The vet said she will have the spray for me tomorrow so hopefully tonight is the last night I feel like my heart is being ripped from my chest.... I adore him, I just wanna do this right and have a happy socialised dog


----------



## siobhan35

Jantymac, are you by any chance in ireland, you may have one of snaffles sisters...lol


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Excellent advice from Marzi as ever 

Your older dog is perfectly entitled to grumble at the pup for invading her space so lots of praise and treats for being tolerant and breaks from the pup plus lots of fuss and attention for her (as long as that is what she likes). She needs to know that nothing has gone wrong in her world despite this interloper invading it 

I would also return to the crate near your bed so pup learns to settle. Where does your other dog sleep? My older girl Molly slept on my bed and pup was in crate in my bedroom and all worked smoothly like that


----------



## siobhan35

Milly sleeps with my son Eoin who's almost 15, she may move during the night to down to the couch depending on her mood, she has free reign but is 13 years old and has earned it.My husband isn't wild about the idea of having the pup sleep in our room, he thinks it's a bad habit and he also works very early and needs uninterrupted sleep because, you know.... he's a man.... lol

I left the cage dodoor open tonight, covered it with a blanket, put treats and toys in it, left another bed in the utility and a pkace for soiling..... I stayed withhim for 40 minutes and he still cried, but I think he's stopped..... I hope he isn't chewing everything I own..... #afraidtocheck


----------



## siobhan35

He slept all night, was fine once the cage door was open.... he slept behind the cage..... I feel mush more at ease now that I think we've turned a corner


----------



## karen2love

Hello, Try putting a blanket over your crate ( the top of the crate) so it feels like shelter. We were so lucky with ours, she settled after 15 minutes of crying. She seems to like the shelter over her. When she snuggles on the sofa with us she ruffles and gets under the cushions so they cover her. Give it whirl ;-) Or even put the crate in your room, then after a few days, move the crate to outisde your bedroom door, then down the stairs etc.... Just move it a long bit by bit. Im sure she will settle. Keep us updated


----------



## Jantymac

*Ireland*

Hi, Siobhan,
No, not Ireland - about 80 miles East of Belfast by pigeon!I live in South Lakeland in the Lake District! Strangely my brother and his wife live in Enniskillen as does one of his daughters, another one lives in Belfast. 

We got Honey from Anzillah breeders in Liverpool. She is, like all of them I suspect, an absolute delight, but leading us a merry dance with potty training and little sharp needle teeth!! 

I was following your thread about cages for sleeping puppies. I tried it the first night, but of course she soiled her bedding, so since then she has been in the cage, but the door open. How do you deal with that problem?


----------

